# Corrupt database ?



## LLB (23 May 2008)

Has it broken itself again admin ?


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2008)

Yup - hanging in there for the server upgrade.


----------



## LLB (23 May 2008)

We had this on a forum I help out on with phpBB. In the end it was migrated to SMF forum software, and all these niggles vanished.

It was ongoing for about a year until we abandoned it as it just kept continually hanging. It is down to the volume of people logging on. phpBB isn't really up to the job of large numbers which you now have here - double edged sword and all that


----------



## domtyler (23 May 2008)

I think it may have been caused by the automatic swearing censorer type thingy judging by the number of ******'s we've been seeing lately!


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2008)

It's simply the age of the server and the fact it's running on 512MB of RAM.

Because it's an old server they're going to replace it rather than just bung some RAM in it.

Hopefully should be done within a couple of weeks. 

Got to admit though, it is a pain in the **** when it goes down. It doesn't just take CC down, but all my other hosted clients and their email too!

Oh well, onwards and upwards ...


----------

